# RR: 85. Berg: Violin Concerto



## Trout

*1.	Mutter, Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)










2.	Krasner, Webern (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1936)










3.	Grumiaux, Markevitch (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1966)










4.	Perlman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1978)










5.	Szeryng, Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1968)










6.	Suk, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










7.	Zukerman, Boulez (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










8.	Chung, Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1983)










9.	Gitlis, Strickland (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1953)










10.	Stern, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Mutter, Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1992)
2.	Krasner, Webern (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1936)
3.	Grumiaux, Markevitch (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1966)
4.	Perlman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1978)
5.	Szeryng, Kubelík (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1968)
6.	Suk, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
7.	Zukerman, Boulez (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
8.	Chung, Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1983)
9.	Gitlis, Strickland (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1953)
10.	Stern, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

